# Kyle Randall From The Wilderness Journal Sport Show



## mattmishler (Oct 11, 2009)

My Kyle is putting on a great event on the upcomming weekend, it will be all the guys he works with for his show. Lots of great company's to come see what their product is. Kyle fishes with us on our charter boat in Manistee, we will be there with our charter booth so come on out to the casino. The link is http://www.wildernessjournal.com/index 2.html 
*Jan. 7th & 8th*

_At The Soaring Eagle__ Casino & Resort_
_Mt. Pleasant, Michigan _​


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Sounds cool! 

Define "My Kyle" son ,friend. Just curious.

Skinner


----------



## mattmishler (Oct 11, 2009)

Thats Mr sorry


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

mattmishler said:


> Thats Mr sorry


 :lol:...Made me think mrs T was a cover for someting


----------



## mattmishler (Oct 11, 2009)

Easy, just doing a little advertising


----------



## tjays (Nov 5, 2004)

Great show but it needs to be available on line. I like to watch past episodes on-line, Michigan Out of Doors has all their past episodes available and the two shows are both on public television.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

mattmishler said:


> Easy, just doing a little advertising


 Love the show..


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Does he still change the pitch of his voice and do the hee hee thing trying to be funny or sound excited?


----------



## Still Wait'n (Nov 25, 2005)

ih772 said:


> Does he still change the pitch of his voice and do the hee hee thing trying to be funny or sound excited?


Couldn't tell ya. I only watched his show a couple of times and couldn't stand to listen to him. That is one of the few shows that I pass on.


----------



## Sr.Blood (Mar 1, 2008)

Will the EEEEEEEGIRLZ be there???.....my nephew wants to know.


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

Still Wait'n said:


> Couldn't tell ya. I only watched his show a couple of times and couldn't stand to listen to him. That is one of the few shows that I pass on.


That's what makes it entertaining. As well as all the chances he blows on shots. Kinda like Fred Trost on helium.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Ken said:


> That's what makes it entertaining. As well as all the chances he blows on shots. Kinda like Fred Trost on helium.


 yep... he cracks me up


----------



## walleyerick (Sep 30, 2004)

Other than Wyoming, does he hunt outside of the Hopkins Trophy Ranch fences? Matt, you mean he still fishes in Michigan, seems like he is always in Canada somewhere. Plus, beauty must be in the eye of the beholder for those of you who watch the show regularily will know what I'm talking about.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I watch the show but only if the wife is not in the room. She can not handle his voice. I have to watch it with the volume off. I like out of state hunts.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

mattmishler said:


> My Kyle is putting on a great event on the upcomming weekend, it will be all the guys he works with for his show. Lots of great company's to come see what their product is. Kyle fishes with us on our charter boat in Manistee, we will be there with our charter booth so come on out to the casino. The link is http://www.wildernessjournal.com/index 2.html
> *Jan. 7th & 8th*
> 
> _At The Soaring Eagle__ Casino & Resort_
> _Mt. Pleasant, Michigan _​


I was up ther yesterday with the wife giving the casino some business so I stopped in to see the fair. My observations were that it's a small fair and their were more outfitters then I hoped and not enough vendors pushing goods. Hopefully Kyle and Co. can get more vedor booths next time aroundand really make a go out of it.


----------



## Shotgun (Jun 10, 2000)

If ya tied Randall's hands behind his back, he couldn't talk. I'll pass.


----------

